# A rescue pug Story - help, advice and reassurance needed



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Im not one for furry animals normally, but my partner is dog pug mad. Anyway as I have large collection of reps and do a lot of rescue work we always said if we get offered a rescue pug we would take one on. Never really thinking this was going to happen and not this soon we were added to various rescue lists including some pedigree pug rescues as well. 

A few weeks ago we had a call from the rescue and we were being offered a pair 7 year old dogs that would fit really well with our criteria. However we didn't really want two and so said we couldn't do it. Well this weekend we got a call and have been offered a 4 month old girl. We have said yes and have a meeting this saturday to see if we get along and pass the home check etc. Then the pug is left with us for a 6 week period to see how we are getting on. 

We think we are ready but as i have never had a dog (my partner has had a few) im getting all anxious and nervous about what we need etc. 

The little pug, was brought by it's current owner to show, had really good blood lines, perfect structure etc however, during training it was noted that the pug was deaf and so can't be shown and thus the lady is giving it up for rehome  . 

I'm looking forward to the challange of working with a dog and a deaf dog shouldn't be too much harder to train. But i may be deluded here lol. 

We are debating about insurance at the moment, along with other things, any advice??. 

I know she needs jabs and the snip when we do get her, but is there anything else we are missing? how much does it cost for a snip??

Can anyone out there give me some extra advice etc. 

any information reassurance lol. 

cheers
Jay


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Having a deaf dog will have a great deal more speed humps to think about than a regular dog. Everything from recall, not just outside (even to get her in from having a wee), but finding your dog if she goes asleep somewhere odd in the house and you have to play hide and seek!! To waking them up, and also training sign language for sit stay etc (although this isnt that hard, many train any dogs with a sign as well as their voice, even without thinking they are, for example you lift a hand holding a treat for sit, you make a flatter hand signal for laydown etc). Training can be exhausting, instead of being able to shout NO from the sofa you have to get up every time and remove them from what they are doing. Also everytime you leave the room you will need to wake the dog and say you are going, just leaving can be hugely nerve-racking for the little thing.

Deaf dogs are prone to weight gain as you cannot use your voice to praise, at least early on people find they need to use more treats, try to praise as much as possible with happy faces and strokes asap

No harm in just having a flexilead and never letting her off if you do not know she can somehow be called back, but you could look at a vibrating collar and use that to recall, start by vibrating when you have the dogs attention and then treating, then try vibrating it when the dog is looking elsewhere and then treating if they look at you, build up to being able to recall the dog from other rooms before you try outside and eventually out on walks...though being a pug no matter how well trained they will never be overly keen to do as a human wishes they to. Be aware Vibrating collars alone can be expensive, but many if not most spray and electric shock collars have a vibrate setting and are often much much cheaper

Around here you would normally be looking at being around £150 out of pocket for the spaying, but at 4 months you would not normally find a vet willing to do it for a few more months. Also thinking of the dogs welfare spaying her immediately could be overwhelming for her on top of the rehoming, but then most rehomed dogs lose their home and family, have jabs and get done in quick succession.

It would be a great idea to get a crate to keep the dog safe, especially if you have children around, more so than any other dog she will not hear them near her and will have some rude awakenings that could be avoided if she is in a protective sleeping area. To wake placing something nice and smelly in front of the nose can be good, or always tap her shoulder or even blow on her foot.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Kare said:


> Having a deaf dog will have a great deal more speed humps to think about than a regular dog. Everything from recall, not just outside (even to get her in from having a wee), but finding your dog if she goes asleep somewhere odd in the house and you have to play hide and seek!! To waking them up, and also training sign language for sit stay etc. Training can be exhausting, instead of being able to shout NO from the sofa you have to get up every time and remove them from what they are doing. Also everytime you leave the room you will need to wake the dog and say you are going, just leaving can be hugely nerve-racking for the little thing.


yer I've been reading about this so this could be a lot of work to begin with. im quite looking forward to training for sign commands, apparently it already knows a few. Though the general pug stubbinness might be an issues lol



> No harm in just having a flexilead and never letting her off if you do not know she can somehow be called back, but you could look at a vibrating collar and use that to recall, start by vibrating when you have the dogs attention and then treating, then try vibrating it when the dog is looking elsewhere and then treating if they look at you, build up to being able to recall the dog from other rooms before you try outside and eventually out on walks...though being a pug no matter how well trained they will never be overly keen to do as a human wishes they to. Be aware Vibrating collars alone can be expensive, but many if not most spray and electric shock collars have a vibrate setting and are often much much cheaper


We were thinking of getting a long lead 10 meter or so for traiing to see what she is like. TBH i dont think she will ever be off the lead but we will see. 



> Around here you would normally be looking at being around £150 out of pocket for the spaying, but at 4 months you would not normally find a vet willing to do it for a few more months. Also thinking of the dogs welfare spaying her immediately could be overwhelming for her on top of the rehoming, but then most rehomed dogs lose their home and family, have jabs and get done in quick succession.


I dont plan to get the snip untill she is about 6 months, so it will be a while. Just trying to get an idea of prices. But i think there is going to be a lot of new stuff for her to get used to before something that traumatic. 



> It would be a great idea to get a crate to keep the dog safe, especially if you have children around, more so than any other dog she will not hear them near her and will have some rude awakenings that could be avoided if she is in a protective sleeping area.


I'm not a massive fan of crate training really, but she does have her own small room so i suppose it is crate training in a way. and the door will have a baby gate on it lol. No children so that's not a problem. 

Thanks for the comment, it's kind of reenforcing what I already know, so it's helping that we are going in the right direction at least. Im a psychologist by trade and so im looking forward to training lol. 

Jay


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

A lot of people have their reservations about crate training, but done correctly it really can be a valuable tool - even if your dog will have its own 'room', by crate training it, you will be providing it with a welcoming familiar space where it can nap / relax etc if you were to take it on holiday / go to an unfamiliar surrounding.

Our dog was crate trained, and even during the day with the door open and dog beds around, he would always choose to go to his crate.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

thalie_knights said:


> A lot of people have their reservations about crate training, but done correctly it really can be a valuable tool - even if your dog will have its own 'room', by crate training it, you will be providing it with a welcoming familiar space where it can nap / relax etc if you were to take it on holiday / go to an unfamiliar surrounding.
> 
> Our dog was crate trained, and even during the day with the door open and dog beds around, he would always choose to go to his crate.


very true, it's something we might look at in the future but it can always take it's bed with it if we need it to stay somewhere else for whatever reason. 

It's just something that's never appealed. I much prefer the basket approach, but then again i have no first hand dog experience to base this on so i could be wrong. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We have been looking and long leads and things since we wont be able to let her off the lead and just wondering if these are any good

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Metal-Screw-In-Dog-Lead-Stake/dp/B001A2XG7G/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clix-Recall-Longline-10m/dp/B000PFEC2C/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_img_c

thanks
jay


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> very true, it's something we might look at in the future but it can always take it's bed with it if we need it to stay somewhere else for whatever reason.
> 
> It's just something that's never appealed. I much prefer the basket approach, but then again i have no first hand dog experience to base this on so i could be wrong.
> 
> jay



Im the same the thought of putting the dog in cage never appealed to me at all I do inderstand all the benefits but cant get over the "cage" bit lol. 

I tried a bed but he keeps peeing all over those he's had about 6 we've gave up on them now lol. He just goes and sleeps under the breakfast bar or behinf the living room curtains all the time now.



Spikebrit said:


> We have been looking and long leads and things since we wont be able to let her off the lead and just wondering if these are any good
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Metal-Screw-In-Dog-Lead-Stake/dp/B001A2XG7G/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1
> 
> ...



I always wondered what those long lines were for when I saw people out walking....would be quite handy with a dog that wont come back to ou for training I guess. 

Would a retractable lead not be more use for walks? If your not planning training to let off the lead anyway? THe recall line would be good with the stake in the gardern though.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

DavieB said:


> Im the same the thought of putting the dog in cage never appealed to me at all I do inderstand all the benefits but cant get over the "cage" bit lol.
> 
> I tried a bed but he keeps peeing all over those he's had about 6 we've gave up on them now lol. He just goes and sleeps under the breakfast bar or behinf the living room curtains all the time now.


Im glad im not the only, one though this may change my mind lol when the dog arrives lol. and aww and sleeping behind the curtains. 





> I always wondered what those long lines were for when I saw people out walking....would be quite handy with a dog that wont come back to ou for training I guess.
> 
> Would a retractable lead not be more use for walks? If your not planning training to let off the lead anyway? THe recall line would be good with the stake in the gardern though.


Was thinking about the stake idea when we go camping as it could work really well. 

Im not a massive fan of the retractable lines either though we have got one ready anyway. Along with normal leads. The cord on retractable leads and the lack of control just puts me off them tbh. I would like to be able to let the dog off the lead but need to get recall sorted first. The vibrating collars sounds like a good idea. 

Though this could be me being overly protective lol. 

The dog does have a garden to run around in though. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Also does anybody know of any good homemade dog biscuit recipies that are easy to make. Theres loads online and i dont have a glue where to start. 

Jay


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Freekygeeky has a thread up with home made dog treats. Someone on here has a deaf and blind great dane you could get some info off them on dealing with deaf dogs.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/829798-dillian-blind-dane-friends.html op might hace some good advice

Cant find the baking one but found this. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/822086-what-fruit-veg-feed-your.html

An old one from pixiebex

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/405596-homemade-doggie-treats.html


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to be anti crate till i had a dog off a show breeder.
they`re used to it from birth, and its not really crating them up, its more their own private space...

crates are invaluable in the car too - having a loose dog is really not a good idea, especially if you`re in a bump.

also, do you have childen in the family that visit? a crate is ideal if you have ones that arnt dog friendly, tbh the dog would probarly like the peace and quiet, especially if its hot weather and tempers can get frayed.....

tie out stakes are awful.
blinking dangerous things


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

DavieB said:


> Freekygeeky has a thread up with home made dog treats. Someone on here has a deaf and blind great dane you could get some info off them on dealing with deaf dogs.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/829798-dillian-blind-dane-friends.html op might hace some good advice
> 
> ...


thanks mate, loads of info. 

I read the dane thread when it was posted and the dog biscuit one was ace. 

Google led me to these Good Dog Cookies Recipe - Allrecipes.com which seem really popular and i have all the ingrediant in already. 

Jay


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> i used to be anti crate till i had a dog off a show breeder.
> they`re used to it from birth, and its not really crating them up, its more their own private space...
> 
> crates are invaluable in the car too - having a loose dog is really not a good idea, especially if you`re in a bump.
> ...


I have Yuri attached to a tether but its not on if anyones in the garden with him (so they don't get wrapped up), I put it on him so he can't reach the fence to stop people petting him (he's a little mouthy but does NOT bite). (and until he stops fitting under the gap under the fence) He's attached tot he grating in front of my patio door not a stake.

I think its proven in America chained dogs bite more. I do however think it would be very useful camping though.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> i used to be anti crate till i had a dog off a show breeder.
> they`re used to it from birth, and its not really crating them up, its more their own private space...
> 
> crates are invaluable in the car too - having a loose dog is really not a good idea, especially if you`re in a bump.
> ...


Might have a look at the crate idea then, will see what happens. There is two young children in the family that visit. This is my worry. I was thinking we could shut the door to her room if it becomes an issue but it is something i might rethink. For the car I was looking ad the car harness rather then a crate do you have any experience with them? 

The day after the dog arrives the family with the young kid is due a visit so it may be interesting. Not sure how i feel about them meeting so soon, but dont want to cancel as we dont see them often. ponders.

Whats so bad with the stakes? We see them used a lot with dogs when we go camping and thought it would be useful, the dog can be free to wonder a good distance without the worry of not coming back. Though of couse the dog would be able to come into the tent as well to avoid the sun. I dont plan to leave her out there lol

jay


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Crates are good ,dogs like to feel safe.Mine will sit under the desk so there really isn`t a great deal of difference.

With the crate dont just use it as a punishment use it as somewhere she feels safe,put a blanket or old towel over it.They soon feel that it is their own space,its us humans that feel guilty about crating a dog.

Another reason for a crate is when you are going out you can put her in there.Unless she is very good she will get bored and start chewing things and being a bit disruptive.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

imo shutting the dog in another room away from the kids when they visit is a bad idea.

you want her to be socialised and meet everybody - wont she see being shut away as punishment?
plus she wont have any contact with kiddles and a fear agressive dog really isnt a nice thing - particularly when you add on the breeds stubbornness.

with a crate that she`s used to she can watch whats going on, be a part of things withlut getting trod on, and you can get her out when everyones sat down for snuggles?

i`ve seen a dog strangled by a tie out stake - not something i`d like to see again.

i crate my dog in the car - i did look into a harness, but i prefer to have her be able to move about and curl up and sleep in her bed rather than be clamped down unable to move.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> imo shutting the dog in another room away from the kids when they visit is a bad idea.
> 
> you want her to be socialised and meet everybody - wont she see being shut away as punishment?
> plus she wont have any contact with kiddles and a fear agressive dog really isnt a nice thing - particularly when you add on the breeds stubbornness.
> ...


I'll rephase the room is a large alcove (very large lol) with a star gate so she can still see out when shut away, but its' full of her things dog bed toys etc. Basically a crate in and alcove lol. 





> i`ve seen a dog strangled by a tie out stake - not something i`d like to see again.
> 
> i crate my dog in the car - i did look into a harness, but i prefer to have her be able to move about and curl up and sleep in her bed rather than be clamped down unable to move.


hmm, thats something i hadn't thought about. 

jay


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Crates are great, if used correctly. 2 of my 3 dogs are currently snoozing in their crate whilst I am sat here on the chair with the 3rd dog sleeping on my shoulder. They will look to their crate as their own little space, as long as it isn't used as a punishment aid. I'd also not allow kids to mess about with the dog's crate, its for the dog & should be a place where he/she can get away from kids if he/she chooses.

Be careful with the Pug's diet, as this breed is prone to obesity.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

looks like im going to be looking at crates at this rate i didnt think they were this widly used. 

jay


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I was anti-crate. Tai came with one and we never used it because she didn't need it, but a few weeks back ended up getting a crate each for Millie and Fly because Fly got into the habit of going toilet at night and I hoped it may help with Millie's noise anxiety issues. It also makes raw feeding easier as most of the food is eaten in the crate and it has stopped Millie following me around the house with chicken quarters wanting to eat them close to where I am LOL. Millie has been sleeping so much better since she's been going in the crate at night as she used to roam around the house and some mornings she looked as if she hadn't got any sleep at all! 

Here is the other dog treat thread - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/830327-home-made-doggy-treats-i.html

I "invented" a new treat last week - used plain flour instead of self-raising so made a flat yorkshire pudding type thing that the dogs love!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Just wanted to chuck my experience in just so you're aware. We tried a crate for our rescue dog (jack russell chihuaha X) it went sort of well initially, but we couldn't get him to really trust it I guess. Possibly something in his history, I don't know. He went totally nuts in it one day and managed to bruise himself quite badly on the bars, so we got rid. He might have come round in time, bit for the sake of his safety we decided not to keep trying.
He has the run of the house now when we're out, and for the most part he's good as gold. We leave him a ton of toys and that tends to keep him happy. For the car, we've got a car harness which clips to the seat belt. He's really good and just curls up and sleeps. Might be an option to consider if yours don't react well to crate training either and you don't want to push it.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good post ^^


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

SilverSteno said:


> I was anti-crate. Tai came with one and we never used it because she didn't need it, but a few weeks back ended up getting a crate each for Millie and Fly because Fly got into the habit of going toilet at night and I hoped it may help with Millie's noise anxiety issues. It also makes raw feeding easier as most of the food is eaten in the crate and it has stopped Millie following me around the house with chicken quarters wanting to eat them close to where I am LOL. Millie has been sleeping so much better since she's been going in the crate at night as she used to roam around the house and some mornings she looked as if she hadn't got any sleep at all!
> 
> Here is the other dog treat thread - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/830327-home-made-doggy-treats-i.html
> 
> I "invented" a new treat last week - used plain flour instead of self-raising so made a flat yorkshire pudding type thing that the dogs love!


thank you, so how did you make yours then plain flour and what else? IM attmepting to make some tonight with ingredients we have in the cupboards. 



Christie_ZXR said:


> Just wanted to chuck my experience in just so you're aware. We tried a crate for our rescue dog (jack russell chihuaha X) it went sort of well initially, but we couldn't get him to really trust it I guess. Possibly something in his history, I don't know. He went totally nuts in it one day and managed to bruise himself quite badly on the bars, so we got rid. He might have come round in time, bit for the sake of his safety we decided not to keep trying.
> He has the run of the house now when we're out, and for the most part he's good as gold. We leave him a ton of toys and that tends to keep him happy. For the car, we've got a car harness which clips to the seat belt. He's really good and just curls up and sleeps. Might be an option to consider if yours don't react well to crate training either and you don't want to push it.



thank you, that's really interesting. Thinking I might need a car harness soon. When did dogs become so bloody expensive lol. 

Jay


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Same as Yorkshire Puddings only with added meat lol

I'm bad for weighing things out properly so I don't know the exact amounts but I blended up some liver and kidney, added some whole grain plain flour (around 200g I think), two eggs, and poured the mixture into a cake tin. Put in oven at 220 degrees celcius for around 30-30 minutes. If you make yorkshire puddings for yourself you could double the amount and add some blended meat to the other portion for the dogs. Not sure why it didn't rise like a yorkie, maybe the meat weighed it down.

I've also made cake from natural yoghurt. 200g natural yoghurt, 400g self raising flour (roughly lol) and whatever you want to mix in with it. I used blueberries and rasperries in my last one. It didn't rise very well though, don't know why. Might have needed more self raising flour. Still, it was easy to cut into bite-sized treats!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

SilverSteno said:


> Same as Yorkshire Puddings only with added meat lol
> 
> I'm bad for weighing things out properly so I don't know the exact amounts but I blended up some liver and kidney, added some whole grain plain flour (around 200g I think), two eggs, and poured the mixture into a cake tin. Put in oven at 220 degrees celcius for around 30-30 minutes. If you make yorkshire puddings for yourself you could double the amount and add some blended meat to the other portion for the dogs. Not sure why it didn't rise like a yorkie, maybe the meat weighed it down.
> 
> I've also made cake from natural yoghurt. 200g natural yoghurt, 400g self raising flour (roughly lol) and whatever you want to mix in with it. I used blueberries and rasperries in my last one. It didn't rise very well though, don't know why. Might have needed more self raising flour. Still, it was easy to cut into bite-sized treats!


We have some live in the freezer so this could be tonights plan. 

thanks
jay


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Never agreed with crates until i used one, now i wouldn't be without, Both mine have one each, its their safe place, they go there when they're scared or unsure knowing no ones going to follow them in there, they go in there by themselves when someone is eating.

The only time they are locked in their crates is at night to sleep, when we go out and when we have visitors who are unsure of them. They get a couple biscuits everytime they are locked in so they associate going in their with getting a reward and so no complaints when told to go in there.

The crate is not used as a discipline or naughty corner so only good has come from having them.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I love making treats for the dogs, doesn't matter how much you mess them up they always seem to think they are the best treats ever! :lol2:
I have over a dozen bags of treats in the freezer (they only really get treats when we're at the dog club so I divided them up into 80-100g bags and just defrost as and when needed). Should last us a few weeks!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve always tried to make crates and travel boxes positive experiences for all my dogs and cats - i dont have any issues getting any of mine in theirs, but i feed then in them, give them treats and toys in there from a young age. 
its the only space thats 100% theirs.

i made a big mistake with the current dog - she`d been crated most of the time before i had her ( not a good thing ) and i left her loose most of the time, thinking it was best for her.
totally fried her brain


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

I use a crate with my girl, she came form her breeders allready use to sleeping in one. My girl only goes in there when i go out or when i cant be there to watch er and at night, She gets a treat every time she goes in and has a little bed in there and some toys i cant trust her alown with. She is a big object swoller and she would chew and eat anthing she could get in her mouth if i left her unsupervised. I did try putting a puppy pen around it so she could go in the pen when im out as i didnt like the idea of putting her in a cage but she got worked up in the pen then peed on the floor. She is calm in her crate and has never peed in it.

You say your debating insurance, i would defernatly advise it. I went for a policy that was more pricy then some but it covered for each condition per year, then i get the full amount for the condition the next year. (where as some only have a max lifetime amount, or one amount for a year to cover every condition then after that your not covered) Any way i wasnt sure and it took me a little while to finaly decied to get it and im now glad i did as for some reason it turns out my girls puppy vacinations didnt take and she came down with parvo. just over £1600 later and she is back to normal and i only payed the vet £66 and the insurance covered the rest. Luckerly my breed doesnt have many asociated health problems but my girl seems acident prone lol.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Come to think of it i think i was very lucky with Bruno, before we got him at 2 years old he'd only ever been kept in crate as a guard dog for expensive racing greyhounds, he got walked twice a day but every other minute was spent in the crate, when he was naughty he got sprayed with a hose and didn't have a blanket to lie on which is why he has bald elbows and hocks now.

Yet he's such a well behaved animal, not aggressive in the slightest, wasn't sure what love was at first but is becoming a soppy pup now and had no manners to begin with. Also can't use a hose round him or else he has a panic attack and freaks out.

But he has not a single issue with his crate, goes in and out as he pleases and no hesitation when told bed at all. Quite unusual to say the least.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Fly starts whining because she wants to go to bed in her crate, she gets a treat when she's put in there for bed so she gets impatient if she thinks we're staying up too long :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The little puppy arrived on Saturday and OMG she is so adorably. How anyone could give her up because she is deaf I don't know. She had never walked on a lead, but we have made good progress with that. I've already taught her to fetch just about. She's so eager to learn its ace. Sitting is coming along as well. Even if she does like pretending im not there and then going to eat my slipper

We did get a crate for her in the end. We put her bed in there. She spent the first night in the crate and slept for 12 hours. The second night, she ended up just sleeping in her bed as she fell asleep before we went to bed and we didnt want to wake her. We tried got a stare and then she curled up around the blanket. She didnt get up untill I came down and let her outside. She was awake but wouldn't get of bed as it was dark. She seems to not like the dark at all. 

She hasn't had any accidents apart from 5 mins after she turned up as she didn't know where the garden was. Which has surprised us, she goes in the same spots in the garden all the time. 




SilverSteno said:


> I love making treats for the dogs, doesn't matter how much you mess them up they always seem to think they are the best treats ever! :lol2:
> I have over a dozen bags of treats in the freezer (they only really get treats when we're at the dog club so I divided them up into 80-100g bags and just defrost as and when needed). Should last us a few weeks!


we made loads she has only had one so far and seemed to enjoy it. 





PPVallhunds said:


> I use a crate with my girl, she came form her breeders allready use to sleeping in one. My girl only goes in there when i go out or when i cant be there to watch er and at night, She gets a treat every time she goes in and has a little bed in there and some toys i cant trust her alown with. She is a big object swoller and she would chew and eat anthing she could get in her mouth if i left her unsupervised. I did try putting a puppy pen around it so she could go in the pen when im out as i didnt like the idea of putting her in a cage but she got worked up in the pen then peed on the floor. She is calm in her crate and has never peed in it.
> 
> You say your debating insurance, i would defernatly advise it. I went for a policy that was more pricy then some but it covered for each condition per year, then i get the full amount for the condition the next year. (where as some only have a max lifetime amount, or one amount for a year to cover every condition then after that your not covered) Any way i wasnt sure and it took me a little while to finaly decied to get it and im now glad i did as for some reason it turns out my girls puppy vacinations didnt take and she came down with parvo. just over £1600 later and she is back to normal and i only payed the vet £66 and the insurance covered the rest. Luckerly my breed doesnt have many asociated health problems but my girl seems acident prone lol.


We have been debating it all weekend, I think we are going to go with it in the end. need to get some quotes soon. Can anyone recommend places for pug insurance?



x Sarah x said:


> Come to think of it i think i was very lucky with Bruno, before we got him at 2 years old he'd only ever been kept in crate as a guard dog for expensive racing greyhounds, he got walked twice a day but every other minute was spent in the crate, when he was naughty he got sprayed with a hose and didn't have a blanket to lie on which is why he has bald elbows and hocks now.
> 
> Yet he's such a well behaved animal, not aggressive in the slightest, wasn't sure what love was at first but is becoming a soppy pup now and had no manners to begin with. Also can't use a hose round him or else he has a panic attack and freaks out.
> 
> But he has not a single issue with his crate, goes in and out as he pleases and no hesitation when told bed at all. Quite unusual to say the least.


awwww poor bruno, sounds like he has settled well. 



pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve always tried to make crates and travel boxes positive experiences for all my dogs and cats - i dont have any issues getting any of mine in theirs, but i feed then in them, give them treats and toys in there from a young age.
> its the only space thats 100% theirs.
> 
> i made a big mistake with the current dog - she`d been crated most of the time before i had her ( not a good thing ) and i left her loose most of the time, thinking it was best for her.
> totally fried her brain


The little pug seems to like her bed and crate but spend most of her time following us around the house of playing lol. it's so sweet. 

Poor dog at leaast he is doing better now



SilverSteno said:


> Fly starts whining because she wants to go to bed in her crate, she gets a treat when she's put in there for bed so she gets impatient if she thinks we're staying up too long :lol2:


Awwww, our little pup hasn't wined yet at all, i was expecting a dreadful first few nights. I had to keep checking she was alright all night as i never heard a noise from her. 

I will post pics later for people she is adorable. 

jay


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> She hasn't had any accidents apart from 5 mins after she turned up as she didn't know where the garden was. Which has surprised us, she goes in the same spots in the garden all the time.


My German shepherd has christened every new home we have lived in within the first 5 mins, never pee'd again in the house after, but every time we move and it is a permanent home she will pee on the carpet, starting from the first time we brought her home aged 3 and a half. Strangely we have on occasion lived in holiday homes temporarily whilst waiting for a house we where moving into as part of my husbands job (he used to be a troubleshooter for holiday parks, 6 month contracts to turn sales around-the holiday industry in the UK is now however in such a mess even his skills would do nothing and they can no longer afford him anyways) to be fixed up or vacated by the last employee and she has never once pee'd in a temporary home.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Kare said:


> My German shepherd has christened every new home we have lived in within the first 5 mins, never pee'd again in the house after, but every time we move and it is a permanent home she will pee on the carpet, starting from the first time we brought her home aged 3 and a half. Strangely we have on occasion lived in holiday homes temporarily whilst waiting for a house we where moving into as part of my husbands job (he used to be a troubleshooter for holiday parks, 6 month contracts to turn sales around-the holiday industry in the UK is now however in such a mess even his skills would do nothing and they can no longer afford him anyways) to be fixed up or vacated by the last employee and she has never once pee'd in a temporary home.


thats just odd lol. She started doing the other one before we could get her outside. But not she waits by the door to go outs after 2 days lol. She also goes in exaclty the same spot in the garden for each one. Whats funny is they are on opposite sides lol. 

Though we have wooden floors and tiles downstairs so she can't do any harm

jay


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

If you're going to crate train, I'd recommend doing it properly and right from the start as it will help you in the long run....Pugs are VERY prone to Separation anxiety, they want to be with their owners at all times, and when they can't be it upsets them.

I do not have any experience with deaf dogs to speak of, but I hear that using vibrating collars helps a lot of people to get their dogs attention.

There are a lot of factors you will have to take into account just because she is a pug.

- If you don't like hair, they're not the dog for you, they moult A LOT and its constant all year, especially with fawns.

- If its too warm outside, you can't take them out, they are seriously prone to overheating, and can easily die in minutes in a hot garden, car or on a walk, always take water with you on walks and don't take them out in the sun

- You need to keep the nose ridge clean, a wipe a day with a baby wipe is fine, if you don't adhere to this you can cause infections

- The eyes are much more exposed than other breeds, they are prone to getting scratched and damaged, so be very careful on walks, and around cats

- Pugs are very prone to anal gland problems, you'll soon recognise the "fishy butt" symptoms lol!

If there's anything else I can help with let me know


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

just released we I never updated this thread with pictures. here is Phoebe..

you talking about me??


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> just released we I never updated this thread with pictures. here is Phoebe..
> 
> you talking about me??
> 
> image


Hows the training going?

I've taught my dog sign language because I have loads of deaf mates, I find it really useful.

That is one of the cutest faces ive ever seen! Love Pugs


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

skimsa said:


> Hows the training going?
> 
> I've taught my dog sign language because I have loads of deaf mates, I find it really useful.
> 
> That is one of the cutest faces ive ever seen! Love Pugs


Training is going amazingly well when she not being stubborn and pretending we are not there. She will sit and lay on command, know no and drop, plays fetch, walks to heal, will come, and toilet trained really well. We get the odd accident if we are late but 99% are all outside. She has also slept through every night. She's now 7 months old and is awesome. Working on a few funky tricks at the mo such as freeze and other things. 

and she's adorable, she has to be one of the best pugs i've seen the body structure is perfect. The vet loves her too.

jay


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Training is going amazingly well when she not being stubborn and pretending we are not there. She will sit and lay on command, know no and drop, plays fetch, walks to heal, will come, and toilet trained really well. We get the odd accident if we are late but 99% are all outside. She has also slept through every night. She's now 7 months old and is awesome. Working on a few funky tricks at the mo such as freeze and other things.
> 
> and she's adorable, she has to be one of the best pugs i've seen the body structure is perfect. The vet loves her too.
> 
> jay


Awesome, sounds like shes doing really well.

I was always taught the more time you spend with the dog, the better dog you get - it seems to be working for you.

If you ever fancy a doggy play date let me know, my little Kayla would love a run around with yours : victory:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww, she's lovely


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

skimsa said:


> Awesome, sounds like shes doing really well.
> 
> I was always taught the more time you spend with the dog, the better dog you get - it seems to be working for you.
> 
> If you ever fancy a doggy play date let me know, my little Kayla would love a run around with yours : victory:


Yer deffently, dog dates are always good. 



Cheyenne said:


> Aww, she's lovely


thanks she's awesome

Jay


----------

